# Cometistes



## elnickestalibre

Buenos días,

Tengo una duda que me come la cabeza por dentro y por fuera. Se trata de la palabra _cometistes_ que suelo escuchar con normalidad y que, hasta ahora, usaba con frecuencia y creía correcta.

El caso es que ojeando el verbo _cometer_ no he encontrado ninguna variante que sea _cometistes_ y por ello me ha venido esta gran duda. En Internet también se ve mucho la palabra _cometistes_ y la escucho mucho de esta forma pero no entiendo por qué no aparece en el verbo.

¡Tú cometistes un grave error!
¡Tú cometistes una locura!
¡Por qué cometistes ese acto!

Todas ellas llevan la palabra _cometistes_ y sin embargo no entiendo de dónde proviene.

A ver si alguien puede resolverme este gran problemón.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En todo caso sería cometist*e.*

Es un error relativamente común añadir una ese a la segunda persona del singular del pretérito indefinido.

Cometistes

Cometiste


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En todo caso sería cometist*e.*
> 
> Es un error relativamente común añadir una ese a la segunda persona del singular del pretérito indefinido.
> 
> Cometistes
> 
> Cometiste


 
Concuerdo.


----------



## dexterciyo

> Todas ellas llevan la palabra cometistes y sin embargo no entiendo de dónde proviene.
> 
> A ver si alguien puede resolverme este gran problemón.



Aparece por analogía con las demás formas verbales de la segunda personal del singular, que se conjugan con -s a final de palabra: _comete*s*_, _cometía*s*_, _cometa*s*_, _cometiera*s*_, etc. En el pretérito perfecto simple (o indefinido), sin embargo, esto no ocurre: _cometiste_  es lo correcto.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Pero vamos a ver, ¿eso qué es por la pluralización?

Es decir, ¿si hablamos de algo singular es en singular y si hablamos de algo plural sería en plural?

Por ejemplo:

¡_cometistes _varios delitos!
¡_cometistes_ seis delitos!
¡_cometistes_ dos accidentes!

¡_cometiste _un delito!
¡_cometiste _una falta!
¡_cometiste_ un accidente!

Si representa algo singular se escribe "_cometiste_", y si representa algo plural se escribe "_cometistes_", ¿o he comprendido mal?

Gracias.


----------



## caniho

elnickestalibre said:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿eso qué es por la pluralización?
> 
> Es decir, ¿si hablamos de algo singular es en singular y si hablamos de algo plural sería en plural?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ¡_cometistes _varios delitos!
> ¡_cometistes_ seis delitos!
> ¡_cometistes_ dos accidentes!
> 
> ¡_cometiste _un delito!
> ¡_cometiste _una falta!
> ¡_cometiste_ un accidente!
> 
> Si representa algo singular se escribe "_cometiste_", y si representa algo plural se escribe "_cometistes_", ¿o he comprendido mal?
> 
> Gracias.



No creo que tenga que ver. Es un fenómeno que afecta a todos los verbos (llegastes, hablates, cantastes) independientemente de que tengan objeto y de que este sea singular or plural.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

elnickestalibre said:


> Si representa algo singular se escribe "_cometiste_", y si representa algo plural se escribe "_cometistes_", ¿o he comprendido mal?


Sí has comprendido mal: *cometistes* está mal dicho, no se dice nunca.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

elnickestalibre said:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿eso qué es por la pluralización?
> 
> Es decir, ¿si hablamos de algo singular es en singular y si hablamos de algo plural sería en plural?
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ¡_cometistes _varios delitos!
> ¡_cometistes_ seis delitos!
> ¡_cometistes_ dos accidentes!
> 
> ¡_cometiste _un delito!
> ¡_cometiste _una falta!
> ¡_cometiste_ un accidente!
> 
> Si representa algo singular se escribe "_cometiste_", y si representa algo plural se escribe "_cometistes_", ¿o he comprendido mal?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Has comprendido mal.
No tiene nada que ver el objeto.
El verbo concuerda con el sujeto.

Yo cometí un delito. Yo cometí muchos delitos.

Nosotros cometimos un delito. Nosotros cometimos muchos delitos.

Fíjate que el verbo es igual con independencia de que el objeto sea singular o plural.

Yo como una pera.
Yo como muchas peras.


----------



## Janis Joplin

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sí has comprendido mal: *cometistes* está mal dicho, no se dice nunca.



De acuerdo, es un error que deberíamos erradicar.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Cometiste

Corriste

Caiste

Saliste

Entraste  etc, etc, etc.

Lo incorrecto es añadir una *S *al final en la conjugación del preterito en la segunda persona


----------



## Erreconerre

elnickestalibre said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tengo una duda que me come la cabeza por dentro y por fuera. Se trata de la palabra _cometistes_ que suelo escuchar con normalidad y que, hasta ahora, usaba con frecuencia y creía correcta.
> 
> El caso es que ojeando el verbo _cometer_ no he encontrado ninguna variante que sea _cometistes_ y por ello me ha venido esta gran duda. En Internet también se ve mucho la palabra _cometistes_ y la escucho mucho de esta forma pero no entiendo por qué no aparece en el verbo.
> 
> ¡Tú cometistes un grave error!
> ¡Tú cometistes una locura!
> ¡Por qué cometistes ese acto!
> 
> Todas ellas llevan la palabra _cometistes_ y sin embargo no entiendo de dónde proviene.
> 
> A ver si alguien puede resolverme este gran problemón.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 


_Cometistes_ es una forma incorrecta de escribir _cometiste. _
Yo también he escuchado _cometistes_ y también _cometites_, pero no es correcto.

*Cometiste* es el tiempo pretérito del verbo *cometer*

Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito
cometí
cometiste
cometió
cometimos
cometisteis / cometieron
cometieron
​


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ah, ok, ya entiendo. Es cierto que pasa también con muchos otros verbos; no entiendo esa tendencia a añadir una ese de más. 

Ahora me he dado cuenta, en todos los verbos la segunda persona del pretérito perfecto simple se escribe siempre sin ese final, pero es cierto que hay tendencia a pronunciar esa persona en todos o en muchos verbos añadiéndole una ese final, yo lo escucho mucho y de ahí la duda.

Ahora lo entiendo, claro es que todas estas cosas provienen del verbo y las formas verbales son las que son, no se les puede añadir una ese de más.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Un comentario:

_Cometistes, pusistes, dijistes_, es claramente incorrecto cuando usamos el pronombre _tú_. El origen de esta incorrección es seguramente la que menciona *dexterciyo*.

Sin embargo, existe otro origen para este *supuesto* error.
En Argentina es muy frecuente oír _vos cometistes, vos pusistes, vos dijistes_. En este caso, parece provenir de _vos cometisteis, vos pusisteis, vos dijisteis_, con elisión de la _i,_ siguiendo la regla general de formación de las formas verbales correspondentes al voseo.

Aunque también en Argentina está considerado incorrecto, y nunca la he utilizado, yo suelo defender esta forma verbal, porque en los países voseantes debería ser la forma correcta.


----------



## Fer BA

Completamente de acuerdo, lo hemos discutido muchas veces, las formas verbales, sobretodo las de las segundas personas tienen una gran cantidad de variaciones(entiendes, entendés, entendís... cachas, cachás, cachai..etc.). 

Decir que es incorrecto, en términos generales, es cuando menos un acto de soberbia..a lo sumo es inusual en ciertos lugares. Qua la RAE y muchas otras instituciones aún no lo reconozcan como tal, es otra historia.


----------



## duvija

Ah, me senté a esperar que saltara este tema.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que debería terminar en 's'. Hicistes, dijistes, cantastes.  Ojo, los no nativos NO lo pueden usar.

Porque los que lo dicen de esa manera demuestran tener un conocimiento más completo de las conjugaciones que los que siguen a la Academia. Como dijo desterciyo (pero sin demasiado énfasis), TODAS las 2as personas de todos los verbos en todos los modos y tiempos, terminan en 's'. Dense cuenta que la intuición nativa tiende a generalizar esto. Mi pronóstico es que algún día, ya se aceptará.

Mientras tanto, si no son nativos de español, ¡ni lean esto!

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Ups, ya es tarde, yo ya lo leí. Hubieras puesto la advertencia al principio


----------



## Fer BA

Guillermogustavo said:


> Un comentario:
> 
> _Cometistes, pusistes, dijistes_, es claramente incorrecto cuando usamos el pronombre _tú_.


 
Y una pequeña corrección ya que se sumó un uruguayo, vale cuando se usa el pronombre tú, pero se vosea verbalmente (y no pronominalmente), no vale cuando no se vosea (ni verbal, ni pronominalmente).


----------



## Brisingr

Fer BA said:


> Y una pequeña corrección ya que se sumó un uruguayo, vale cuando se usa el pronombre tú, pero se vosea verbalmente (y no pronominalmente), no vale cuando no se vosea (ni verbal, ni pronominalmente).




Cuando se vosea tampoco es correcto. 

Vos cometisteis

Vos cometistes


----------



## hosec

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Caíste
> 
> pretérito




Con tilde...


----------



## k-in-sc

Brisingr said:


> Cuando se vosea tampoco es correcto.
> Vos cometisteis
> Vos cometistes


Si no me equivoco, los rioplatenses con 'vosearse' se refieren a otra cosa ...


----------



## Brisingr

k-in-sc said:


> Si no me equivoco, los rioplatenses con 'vosearse' se refieren a otra cosa ...



Puede ser... pero de todas formas "cometistes", por ejemplo, no existe en ninguna forma.


----------



## miguel89

Existe, pero goza de mala fama. Cuando se habla de tú es un error por analogía con los demás tiempos verbales, cuando se habla de vos el error por analogía lo cometieron los gramáticos que le dieron la mala fama. Lo curioso (me enteré hace poco) es que la -i- de comisteis, amasteis, dijisteis también es analógica, antes se decía comistes, amastes, dijistes. Vemos cuán arbitrarias e injustas son estas cosas.


----------



## jmx

La mayoría de la gente piensa que la forma del pretérito 2 p. sing. en '-istes' es una innovación, y por eso lo consideran incorrecto (y porque es muy infrecuente en el español escrito). Sin embargo yo tengo la fuerte sospecha de que es al revés, que lo que se ha dicho siempre es '-istes' y que la forma en '-iste' es una relatinización de la edad media introducida en la lengua hablada a partir de la lengua escrita.



miguel89 said:


> Lo curioso (me enteré hace poco) es que la -i- de comisteis, amasteis, dijisteis también es analógica, antes se decía comistes, amastes, dijistes.


Eso me parece extraño. ¿Quién lo ha investigado?


----------



## Fer BA

Brisingr said:


> Puede ser... pero de todas formas "cometistes", por ejemplo, no existe en ninguna forma.


 
Brisingr:

¿Qué quieres decir con _no existe_? ¿Que la Irreal e Infalible Academia no lo reconoce?


----------



## chamyto

Que lo lógico es usar "(tú) cometiste" .


----------



## duvija

chamyto said:


> Que lo lógico es usar "(tú) cometiste" .


 

¿Lógico? ¿cuál es la lógica? La lógica lingüística NO es la lógica formal. Cada idioma tiene la suya propia y hay que estudiarlas por separado. ¿Por qué mezclar?


Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

chamyto said:


> Que lo lógico es usar "(tú) cometiste" .


 
sin entrar a regodearme con tu uso de _lógico_....

tu comprendes - vos comprendés
tu comprendiste - vos comprendistes

¿entendistes?


----------



## chamyto

Fer BA said:


> sin entrar a regodearme con tu uso de _lógico_....
> 
> tu comprendes - vos comprendés
> tu comprendiste - vos comprendistes
> 
> ¿entendistes?


 
El hecho de decir "tú comprendiste" y no comprendistes es porque en latín la segunda persona del singular del indefinido tampoco lleva
"-s"



duvija said:


> ¿Lógico? ¿cuál es la lógica? La lógica lingüística NO es la lógica formal. Cada idioma tiene la suya propia y hay que estudiarlas por separado. ¿Por qué mezclar?
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
¿ qué estoy mezclando ?


----------



## duvija

chamyto, dijiste "Que lo lógico es usar "(tú) cometiste" y yo te pregunté en qué tipo de lógica te basabas. Está bien decir 'lo correcto según la RAE es usar ...' pero nada de lógica acá.

Y Fer BA:
t*ú* comprendes - vos comprendés
t*ú* comprendiste - vos comprendistes


----------



## chamyto

duvija said:


> chamyto, dijiste "Que lo lógico es usar "(tú) cometiste" y yo te pregunté en qué tipo de lógica te basabas. Está bien decir 'lo correcto según la RAE es usar ...' pero nada de lógica acá.
> 
> Y Fer BA:
> t*ú* comprendes - vos comprendés
> t*ú* comprendiste - vos comprendistes




Ok .


----------



## Fer BA

Duvija:

*tú*, perdón por la falta de tilde 

Chamyto:
En el área que se usa el voseo verbal, las formas de la segunda persona del singular provienen de las formas verbales de la segunda persona del *plural* (vos comprendist*eis)*, con elisión de la _-i _en la mayoría de los casos y en algunos con elisión de la _-e. _Lo que nunca se ha elidido es la _-s._

La Irreal ha reconocido ciertas formas verbales (entiendes/entendés) pero *aún* no ha reconocido otras formas (comprendiste/comprendistes; hagas/hagás; haz/hacé), esta _demora _(¿demora?)de la Academia arrastra a hablantes inteligentes y razonables como tú a postular que no son _lógicas _las formas verbales del voseo, cuando en realidad ni se trata de lógica ni de la _bendición_ de la Academia.


----------



## Brisingr

Fer BA said:


> Brisingr:
> 
> ¿Qué quieres decir con _no existe_? ¿Que la Irreal e Infalible Academia no lo reconoce?



Con que "no existe" me refiero a que no forma parte de ninguna de las formas verbales de ningún tiempo ni verbo ni nada.

Existir, existe porque la gente lo usa. También podríamos decir que "iros" como imperativo existe, pero no es correcto.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Yo defiendo _vos cometistes_ porque es coherente con la regla de formación de las formas verbales del voseo.
Por ejemplo, si alguien dijese: _vos cometites_, o _vos cosmetites_, etc., lo consideraría lisa y llanamanete incorrecto, por muy extendido que estuviera su uso, porque sería una deformación caprichosa, sin criterio alguno que lo justificara.
Pero no es el caso de _vos cometistes_.

Decir _vos cometiste_, es como decir _vos tienes_.

Aclaro, por si hiciera falta, que me refiero exclusivamente al voseo. Para el tuteo, lo correcto es _cometiste_.


----------



## Fer BA

Brisingr said:


> Con que "no existe" me refiero a que no forma parte de ninguna de las formas verbales de ningún tiempo ni verbo ni nada.
> 
> Existir, existe porque la gente lo usa. También podríamos decir que "iros" como imperativo existe, pero no es correcto.


 
A esta altura parece que las razones dadas ya son más que suficientes -el mensaje de GG es más que claro al respecto-, aún así....¿en qué te basas para decir que _no forma parte de ninguna de las formas verbales de ningún tiempo ni verbo ni nada_? ¿y sea cual sea tu razón...por qué no haces lo mismo con la forma verbal _entendés_?


----------



## duvija

Las formas del voseo están totalmente aceptadas por la Academia. 
La s en la 2da persona, no.


----------



## Bashti

Os transcribo un par de párrafos de un libro de Álex Grijelmo que os recomiendo vivamente y que se titula El Genio del Idioma:

...

"Es lo que ocurre con el pasado de segunda persona _hablastes_ (lo correcto es "hablaste"). En él influyen con poderío todas las demás posibilidades de conjugar este y otros verbos en segunda persona: hablas, hablarías, hablarás, hablabais, habláis... Todos terminan en _s_. Choca entre ellos, pues, ese "hablaste" que nos impone la gramática normativa.

"Cómo explicó Fernando Lázaro Carreter en _El Dardo en la Palabra_, tampoco en latín existía esa _s_: "amaste" era _amavisti_. La segunda persona del plural se diría después en castellano -hasta el s. XVII vosotros- _amastes. Precisamente para diferenciarlas, el genio del idioma retiró la s a la segunda persons del singular (la dejó en "amaste" frente al plural amastes. Pero luego la segunda persona del plural varió y se quedó en "amasteis". Por eso el pueblo dejó de percibir la necesidad de mantener sin s el singular -una vez que ambas formas ya eran distintas- y aplicó la fuerza anterior otorgada por el genio a igualar todas las segundas personas del singular y terminarlas en s. Las escuelas y las Academias han mantenido en la lengua escrita -y la lengua culta, por tanto-ese atípico "cantaste" o "amaste" o "hablaste"."

...

A mí me parece que aclara bastante bien la cuestión._


----------



## duvija

Sí, aclara la historia, pero no acepta que esto no es historia sino lengua viva. Y creo que la versión con la -s va a ganar (o se van a perder todas las otras 's', aunque es más difícil). Aunque nunca se puede predecir el futuro en un idioma.


----------



## Bashti

duvija said:


> Sí, aclara la historia, pero no acepta que esto no es historia sino lengua viva. Y creo que la versión con la -s va a ganar (o se van a perder todas las otras 's', aunque es más difícil). Aunque nunca se puede predecir el futuro en un idioma.



Tal vez gane pero aún no lo ha hecho.


----------



## Peterdg

En la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", edición manual, la RAE no rechaza esta forma de la segunda persona singular del pretérito simple. Simplemente dice que ocurre, sin juicio de valor.



> 4.3.2f En el pretérito perfecto simple del paradigma voseante se emplea la segunda persona del plural sin diptongar (_partistes_)...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Peterdg said:


> En la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española", edición manual, la RAE no rechaza esta forma de la segunda persona singular del pretérito simple. Simplemente dice que ocurre, sin juicio de valor.


 
Lo que no sabía es que ese uso se relacionaba con el voseo. La verdad es que en España se oye a veces decir así, y tengo una amiga -vasca ella- que lo dice constantemente...


----------



## Fer BA

Bashti said:


> A mí me parece que aclara bastante bien la cuestión.


 
Disculpá Bashti, pero no la aclara para nada, en realidad, lo sigue confundiendo....llevás la discusión a un punto que no es el que estamos discutiendo, que es la incorrección de la -s final en las formas tuteantes; *lo que hablamos aquí se trata de la corrección de la -s final en las formas voseantes*, aunque la RAE no la incluya, aun, en el paradigma. Y es más que probable que no la incluya para no convalidar la incorrección en la forma tuteante; imaginate que, si aquí, en este foro, todavía se confunde un tema y otro....

Por otro lado, te recomiendo que tomés ese mismo ejemplo, con un verbo de la tercera conjugación, donde la -e y la -i, no resultan confusas...las segundas personas de vivir son (tuteante y voseante, respectivamente) _vives_ y _vivís_, _viviste_ y _vivistes_ (en algunos lugares de Sudamérica _vivistis_) y veas también que en latín es _amavisti_ (de donde proviene la segunda singular de las formas tuteantes) y amavisti*s *(de donde proviene la segunda singular de las formas voseantes). Que la preocupación de LC haya sido lo que sucede con las formas tuteates, no debería extrañarle a nadie....


Peter:

Magnífica noticia...es lo que se esperaba por años, ya tendremos la forma verbal en las conjugaciones del DRAE


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bashti said:


> "C*o*mo (sin tilde) explicó Fernando Lázaro Carreter en _El Dardo en la Palabra_, tampoco en latín existía esa _s_: "amaste" era _amavisti_.


 

El caso es que ahora la RAE dice que lo correcto es sin "s" final. Aunque la gente lo sige pronunciando con "s" pero bueno...


----------



## Peterdg

elnickestalibre said:


> El caso es que ahora la RAE dice que lo correcto es sin "s" final. Aunque la gente lo sige pronunciando con "s" pero bueno...



Acabo de decir que la RAE NO dice tal cosa.


aldonzalorenzo said:


> Lo que no sabía es que ese uso se relacionaba con el voseo. La verdad es que en España se oye a veces decir así, y tengo una amiga -vasca ella- que lo dice constantemente...


También hay gente en este mundo que comete errores. ¿Quizá por la influencia del vasco? No conozco nada del vasco.


----------



## Fer BA

Elnick...

Está muy claro en tu primer mensaje -para mí- que tu preocupación se centra exclusivamente en el paradigma tuteante, ¿correcto?

Lo que la RAE dice es que la -s final es incorrecta en el paradigma tuteante y señala su existencia (¿correcta? ¿usual?) en el paradigma voseante....así que lo que la RAE dice depende del paradigma al que te refieras...si buscás en la red _comestiste*s *_y lo encuentras en sitios argentino, uruguayos, salvadoreños o de cualquier otro lugar donde se usa el paradigma voseante (que no te confunda el uso del _*tú*_, los uruguayos usan el paradigma verbal voseante y, salvo condiciones de mucha confianza, el paradigma pronominal tuteante, ¿tú entendés?) no deberías considerarlo una incorrección...

Aldo,
Entiendo, en principio, que el uso de la -s final en una vasca, no es correcto, yo tengo una amiga vasca que ha vivido mucho en Argentina, y se le han pegado algunas cosas....


----------



## Brisingr

Según el DPD:

*2.1.2.2.* _Voseo verbal en los tiempos de pasado_ (En el español de América)
*b) * Para el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo, se emplea la segunda persona del plural sin diptongar (_volvist_e_s_). Pese a ser esta la forma etimológica (lat. _volvistis,_ español clásico _volvistes_), aun en regiones plenamente voseantes se prefiere en este tiempo el uso de la forma de segunda persona del singular (_volviste_), debido a las connotaciones vulgares que tienen las formas singulares del pretérito con _-s _(_(x)__tú vinistes_). En la zona andina venezolana y en Colombia aparecen variantes en las que se ha perdido la primera -_s_- de la terminación, si bien se conserva la _-s_ final: _volates,_ _perdites, servites,_ en lugar de _volaste,_ _perdiste,_ _serviste_.


----------



## Bashti

¡Cielos, Elnickestalibre! No sé cómo se me habrá escapado ese cómo. Perdón, perdón.


----------



## Bashti

Fer Ba: Lo que pasa es que no he interpretado que Elnickestalibre se refiriera a las formas voseantes. Eso ha salido después y me parece una aportación muy interesante. Como es un tema que conozco poquísimo, de haberlo entendido así no hubiera intervenido en el hilo.
Sin embargo, tratándose del español de España, la cita de Álex Grijelmo sí me parece oportuna.


----------



## Fer BA

Brisingr said:


> Según el DPD:
> 
> *2.1.2.2.* _Voseo verbal en los tiempos de pasado_ (En el español de América)
> *b) *Para el pretérito perfecto simple o pretérito de indicativo, se emplea la segunda persona del plural sin diptongar (_volvist_e_s_). Pese a ser esta la forma etimológica (lat. _volvistis,_ español clásico _volvistes_), aun en regiones plenamente voseantes se prefiere en este tiempo el uso de la forma de segunda persona del singular (_volviste_), debido a las connotaciones vulgares que tienen las formas singulares del pretérito con _-s _(_(x)__tú vinistes_).


 
Bueno, creo que en estos dos términos que marque en colorado radica la posición de la RAE...mucha, muchísima gente emplea la forma etimológica (que en el subtexto de la RAE quiere decir correcta...) y otra gente prefiere la forma no etimológica, y si ven la multitud de hilos dedicados a este tema en WR, la razón final es siempre la misma: _suena inculto_ (o naco, o grasa, o _cosa de negros_...), del mismo modo que para la mayor parte de esa gente _suena inculto_ decir _acordarse de que_ y dicen _acordarse que.... _yo el tenido el disgusto de tratar con esa gente.


----------



## Fer BA

Bashti said:


> Fer Ba: Lo que pasa es que no he interpretado que Elnickestalibre se refiriera a las formas voseantes. Eso ha salido después y me parece una aportación muy interesante. Como es un tema que conozco poquísimo, de haberlo entendido así no hubiera intervenido en el hilo.
> Sin embargo, tratándose del español de España, la cita de Álex Grijelmo sí me parece oportuna.


 
Completamente de acuerdo, por eso hago la distinción cuando el tema surge diciendo que _en ningún caso_ es correcto, para no caer en situaciones enojosas...el paradigma voseante está bastante establecido pero aún tenemos, aquí mismo, discusiones entre el paradigma en uso y lo _correcto..._del mismo modo que hasta hace unas décadas aquí había gente que hablaba de _tú_, marcando que el uso del _vos_ era vulgar...(entrando en la comparación, lo decían del mismo modo en que decían que la democracia, la república y el federalismo son _vulgares_ y que deberíamos tener monarquía, aristocracia y centralismo...).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ah, ok. Yo me refería al tuteante, ya que soy de España y usamos el "tú". En aspectos voseantes se aplica la "s".


----------



## JorgeHoracio

En mi opinión, en el "paradigma voseante" del Rio de la Plata NO se aplica siempre la *s*.
Sería muy osado de mi parte opinar sobre si numéricamente predominan los que dicen _volviste _o los que dicen _volvistes_.  Por el momento es la sensación de muchos (no sé si son más o menos de la mitad de los voseantes de Buenos Aires) que _volvistes _está fuera de la norma. Yo en particular siempre, desde la infancia, formé el pretérito sin la s.  Seguramente es lo que oía en mi entorno.  
Pasaron muchos años hasta que reflexioné que el uso con *s* seguía la "lógica" del "paradigma voseante" ... del presente indicativo. De todos modos: puede que las cosas cambien en el futuro, y la forma con *s* se generalice.  Pero por ahora ¿quién dijo que el paradigma del pretérito tiene que conformarse al paradigma del presente? 

   ¿No se le va la mano a la RAE cuando afirma "En el pretérito perfecto simple del paradigma voseante se emplea la segunda persona del plural sin diptongar (_partistes_)"? ¿Cuál paradigma voseante: el de Centroamérica o el del Río de la  Plata? Me parecería más prudente decirlo como lo dice el DPD y fue mencionado en mensajes anteriores (omitiendo el infortunado uso del término "vulgar", que no viene al caso).

Si quisiéramos razonar "por lógica" extendiendo el paradigma de otros tiempos y modos al pretérito indicativo, y siempre refiriéndome únicamente al voseo rioplatense, nos encontraríamos que:
presente indicativo: se cumple casi siempre la regla "suprimir la _i_ de la forma correspondiente a *vosotros*". PERO no se cumple para el verbo _haber, _para el que se mantiene la forma correspondiente a *tú*.
imperativo: la regla aquí es "suprimir la _d_ de la forma correspondiente a vosotros".  PERO en el caso del verbo _ir_, donde de cumplirse la regla quedaría solo "í" se utiliza el imperativo del verbo _andar_.
No incluyo aquí el presente subjuntivo, que se usa en dos formas distintas, una que mantiene la forma correspondiente a tú, y otra que cumple una regla similar a la del presente del indicativo.  Hay actualmente un hilo abierto sobre este tema.
futuro indicativo: NO se cumple la regla del  presente sino que se mantiene la forma correspondiente a _tú_.

 (tú volverás - vos volverás - vosotros volveréis)

 El pretérito imperfecto del indicativo, el pretérito y el futuro del subjuntivo, el condicional no nos ayudan, pues en ellas las forma correspondiente a _vos_ podría obtenerse aplicando la regla similar a la del presente indicativo pero al mismo tiempo coincide con la forma correspondiente a _tú_.


Mi conclusión: no hay datos suficientes (por fuera de lo que indiquen los relevamientos de campo) que permitan establecer si en el pretérito indicativo es más adecuada la forma _vos volviste _o _vos volvistes_. El argumento a favor de _volvistes _se basa en la regla del presente indicativo, que tiene alguna excepción; en una de las variantes del presente subjuntivo; y sería sólo parcialmente apoyado por la del imperativo, que no es la misma y tampoco es absoluta.  El argumento a favor de _volviste _se basaría en la regla del futuro indicativo, y en otra de las variantes del presente subjuntivo. El resto de los tiempos no aporta argumentos que favorezcan a una de las dos formas.


----------



## Fer BA

JH:

Voy a ir contestando punto a punto, ya que, a partir del hilo sobre el subjuntivo rioplatense nos encontramos por aquí:



JorgeHoracio said:


> *1* En mi opinión, en el "paradigma voseante" del Rio de la Plata NO se aplica siempre la *s*.
> *2* Sería muy osado de mi parte opinar sobre si numéricamente predominan los que dicen _volviste _o los que dicen _volvistes_. Por el momento es la sensación de muchos (no sé si son más o menos de la mitad de los voseantes de Buenos Aires) que _volvistes _está fuera de la norma. Yo en particular siempre, desde la infancia, formé el pretérito sin la s. Seguramente es lo que oía en mi entorno.
> *3* Pasaron muchos años hasta que reflexioné que el uso con *s* seguía la "lógica" del "paradigma voseante" ... del presente indicativo. De todos modos: puede que las cosas cambien en el futuro, y la forma con *s* se generalice. Pero por ahora ¿quién dijo que el paradigma del pretérito tiene que conformarse al paradigma del presente?
> 
> *4* ¿No se le va la mano a la RAE cuando afirma "En el pretérito perfecto simple del paradigma voseante se emplea la segunda persona del plural sin diptongar (_partistes_)"? ¿Cuál paradigma voseante: el de Centroamérica o el del Río de la Plata? Me parecería más prudente decirlo como lo dice el DPD y fue mencionado en mensajes anteriores (omitiendo el infortunado uso del término "vulgar", que no viene al caso).
> 
> *5* Si quisiéramos razonar "por lógica" extendiendo el paradigma de otros tiempos y modos al pretérito indicativo, y siempre refiriéndome únicamente al voseo rioplatense, nos encontraríamos que:
> *6* presente indicativo: se cumple casi siempre la regla "suprimir la _i_ de la forma correspondiente a *vosotros*". PERO no se cumple para el verbo _haber, _para el que se mantiene la forma correspondiente a *tú*.
> *7* imperativo: la regla aquí es "suprimir la _d_ de la forma correspondiente a vosotros". PERO en el caso del verbo _ir_, donde de cumplirse la regla quedaría solo "í" se utiliza el imperativo del verbo _andar_.
> *8* No incluyo aquí el presente subjuntivo, que se usa en dos formas distintas, una que mantiene la forma correspondiente a tú, y otra que cumple una regla similar a la del presente del indicativo. Hay actualmente un hilo abierto sobre este tema.
> *9* futuro indicativo: NO se cumple la regla del presente sino que se mantiene la forma correspondiente a _tú_.
> 
> (tú volverás - vos volverás - vosotros volveréis)
> 
> *10* El pretérito imperfecto del indicativo, el pretérito y el futuro del subjuntivo, el condicional no nos ayudan, pues en ellas las forma correspondiente a _vos_ podría obtenerse aplicando la regla similar a la del presente indicativo pero al mismo tiempo coincide con la forma correspondiente a _tú_.
> 
> 
> *11* Mi conclusión: no hay datos suficientes (por fuera de lo que indiquen los relevamientos de campo) que permitan establecer si en el pretérito indicativo es más adecuada la forma _vos volviste _o _vos volvistes_. El argumento a favor de _volvistes _se basa en la regla del presente indicativo, que tiene alguna excepción; en una de las variantes del presente subjuntivo; y sería sólo parcialmente apoyado por la del imperativo, que no es la misma y tampoco es absoluta. El argumento a favor de _volviste _se basaría en la regla del futuro indicativo, y en otra de las variantes del presente subjuntivo. El resto de los tiempos no aporta argumentos que favorezcan a una de las dos formas.


 
1 - A mi entender no existe un paradigma voseante "rioplatense", de hecho lo que creo que sucede es que los montevideanos y los porteños tenemos distintas mezclas (entre nosotros y frente al resto) de lo que entiendo que son los paradigmas voseante y tuteante.

2 - No se si hay números, pero en el fondo no es tanto la discusión sobre la cantidad de hablantes de una u otra forma, sino sobre la corrección/incorrección del uso en las áreas tuteantes y voseantes (así fue planteado el hilo y la discusión de esto).

3 - Nadie dice que el paradigma deba conformar a todos los casos, de hecho el futuro no siguió el paradigma voseante en ningún caso, y hay algo curioso en que el futuro simple apenas se use en el RP y se usen formas perifrásticas como _voy a _(¿cuánta gente conoces en BA que diga _esa tarde *saldré* a pasear_?). Tal vez la falta de uso evitó que se asimilará al paradigma. Dudo que haya sido al revés (que lo hayamos dejado de usar porque no se ajusta al paradigma voseante), pero...también es posible.

4 - JH, el paradigma voseante es uno, la realización es la que varía. No hay, a mi entender, un paradigma voseante aquí y otro allá, como dije en el primer punto.

5 - De acuerdo

6 - De acuerdo si lo restringís a la realización rioplatense del paradigma. En Córdoba, por ejemplo, lo que se elidió fue la _-e _y por lo tanto dices _querís, tenís_ y no _querés, tenés; _el paradigma es el mismo (uso de la forma de la segunda persona plural para la primera persona singular) pero su evolucón fue distinta en Córdoba y en BA.

7 - En Córdoba sí se dice _í _aunque es *mucho* más común decir _ite (ite al almacén y traeme harina). _

8  - De acuerdo

9 - Mismo que lo del punto tres, es una forma practicamente en desuso en RP.

10 - De acuerdo.

11 - Entiendo tu punto, no lo comparto. Basicamente por tres cosas: entiendo que el paradigma es bastante independiente de su realización (sincronía/diacronia..) y me parece mucho más plausible, lógico y probable que lo que hagamos en RP sea mezclar dos paradigmas ya existentes. Por otro lado no me parecen relevantes los estudios de campo, cuando hablamos de una estructura. Y finalmente, me parece que, con la excepción de las formas de futuro -que no usamos- la forma consistente con la estructura en todos los otros casos es usar las formas de la segunda persona del plural, con elisión de la _-i_ en BA y MV, con elisión de la _-e_ en Córdoba, partes de San Luis y de Chile, y sin elisión en algunas partes de Bolivia.


----------



## miguel89

Fer BA said:
			
		

> entiendo que el paradigma es bastante independiente de su realización (sincronía/diacronia..) y me parece mucho más plausible, lógico y probable que lo que hagamos en RP sea mezclar dos paradigmas ya existentes.


Eso está comprobado. Hay confusión de formas verbales desde que se empezó a usar el vos de 2ª p. plural, como forma deferente de 2ª singular.


----------



## Fer BA

Miguel:

Gracias por el dato, ¿podrías compartir algo del material que sustenta esto?

Encontré este hilo, donde hay definiciones muy interesantes, datos relevantes en los mensajes #7 y #52 por las citas de Espronceda y Cervantes y varios mensajes sobre los ejemplos del galego y el portugués.

Este otro hilo también tiene un par de mensajes interesantes de Alex y JorgeHoracio.


----------



## Martoo

duvija said:


> [...] TODAS las 2as personas de todos los verbos en todos los modos y tiempos, terminan en 's'. *Dense* cuenta que la intuición nativa tiende a generalizar esto. Mi pronóstico es que algún día, ya se aceptará.



Cuando leí en este _thread_ que se empezaba a admitir el error de las *eses*, leí tu comentario y reconozco que en Argentina (y no sé si en otros países) también es común agregar la letra *ene* en palabras como la que señalé.
Entonces es común escuchar: 
_Densen cuenta..._
_Júntensen en grupos..._
_Anímensen a pasar por el puente..._ etc.

No sé si ya se tocó este tema, pero por las dudas lo metí.

Chau!


----------



## duvija

Martoo said:


> Cuando leí en este _thread_ que se empezaba a admitir el error de las *eses*, leí tu comentario y reconozco que en Argentina (y no sé si en otros países) también es común agregar la letra *ene* en palabras como la que señalé.
> Entonces es común escuchar:
> _Densen cuenta..._
> _Júntensen en grupos..._
> _Anímensen a pasar por el puente..._ etc.
> 
> No sé si ya se tocó este tema, pero por las dudas lo metí.
> 
> Chau!


 
Más bien 'juntensén, animensén', etc.
Y si no fue discutido alguna vez, sería interesante abrir este tema. No encuentro nada en los archivos (pero no significa que no ... Bueno, hoy es sábado y me merezco una siesta...)


----------



## Fer BA

Martoo:

Creo que por ahí se usó algún ejemplo en este hilo o en otro similar, pero no es el eje de este hilo, y además creo que tiende a confundir el punto. En el caso que hablamos (_cometiste*s*_) estamos, algunos, tratando de explicar porqué creemos que es corrrecto en el RP. 

En el caso que mencionás, yo al menos, no veo ningún sustento gramatical, etimológico, ni funcional. Te diría que si te interesa el tema busqués algún hilo que hable de eso y lo resucités.


----------



## Darkicity

Bueno es muy logico añadir la s en comiste, fuiste y palabras como así cuándo vos estás hablando en voseo porque el voseo americano sigue la conjugación de vosotros solo  que se quita la i. Creo que es una regla que se ha implementado de la misma manera como tener el verbo de haber para "vos" ser "has". Creo que debe ser "habés" porque es más consistente con "vosotros habéis" y también como tienen aquí en el conjugador de verbos la forma incorrecta del futuro de "vos" la cual debe ser "vos tendrés" porque con vosotros es "tendréis" pero en vez de eso tienen "tendrás". Entonces me parece que es logico que también debe ser "vos comistés" como vosotros comistéis. Al menos es así en centroamerica pero el voseo de argentina en mi opinion es demasiado parecido al tuteo.


----------

